# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Defender [Source]

## NoteMe

I know there are some bugs there. I know the sound don't overlap and stuff like that, but just want to here some opinions about the game before I finish it off...

   For those who remember this old win game you probably know what to do, but for the rest of you...push enter to start and click left/right mouse button to shot. Try to hit the end of the lasers coming down from the sky....press Esc to stop playing...

   Sorry for not writing in English in the game, but you probably understand when to push the enter key...

I had to skip a couple of the big bitmaps like the menu and a couple of the sound effects to get under 100Kb...so keep that in mind when playing...

----------


## Machaira

Pretty good job.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sastraxi

Good job.. but it's impossible  :Smilie:

----------


## DarkMoose

that's the most beautifully programmed arcade game i've ever seen

...but the diffuculty level is much too high =] I recall the original game having the missiles go much slower

----------


## Machaira

And a lot fewer of them until much later. That's something that's easily correctable though.

----------


## NoteMe

Thats true. I can change the difficulty level pretty easy. But I actually thought about doing it more difficult, because my girlfriend visited me one week. And when I went to school one day, she finished all 10 levels.... But I will listen to you guys...
But thanks for all your opinions. Now I wane make more arcade games...I'm in the sky now...

----------


## dogfish227

mabey it was just me but i could never get the lines comming down to be destroyed eben after i click them a few times

----------


## NoteMe

You are not supposed to click on the lines. The explosion has to occur on the end of the line. So you have to click where you think the line is, when the explosion occurs....Do you get it. You have to click below the line coming down....

----------


## Ultimasnake

That's a nice game m8 , english language would be nice instead of german :P but hey it's a start .. maybe some 3d pictures would be cool  :Smilie: ...

----------


## NoteMe

> [i]english language would be nice instead of german[/B]


GERMEN...do you think we speek Germen in Norway???? You have really lost it....

----------


## Ultimasnake

ooh sorry about that , i am dutch.. and i dont speak german nor norway's (or something) anyway... english would be nice though :P

----------


## Keithuk

*VB: Defender [Source]* So where is the Source?  :Mad:

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by Keithuk_ 
> *VB: Defender [Source] So where is the Source? *


 In the attachment no? Its been a couple years since I first downloaded this so I'm not that sure.

----------


## VBfang

it's true, there is no code files in the atachment, just the *.exe, sound and some images...

----------


## NoteMe

Ohh...sorry. Forgot about the whole thing. If you can wait about 10minutes. I will see if I can fix my server + find the source file. 



ØØ

----------


## NoteMe

Remind me that I am never get a job as a server adm. I am really not good at this. So I ended up just changing the zip file in the first post. So hope everything is there now. I didn't check  :EEK!: ...but it is at least bigger.. :Smilie: 



*back to fix my server now*


ØØ

----------


## wiccaan

Fun little game  :Big Grin:  Just a little to fast on the lasers getting shot at you. Other then that its still a fun game.

----------


## NoteMe

It isn't too hard to change the speed nor the amount of lasers. But SInce this is a VERY old game of mine, there is no way I am going to change things now.... :Smilie: 

Thanks for the comment though.. :Smilie:

----------


## Lord Orwell

the title is confusing.  Missile command and defender were two completely different games.  Defender is a side-scroll flying game where you are protecting citizens from aliens by shooting them before they abduct them.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I think you ressurected a 13 year old thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

